
The Beautiful Machine - janvdberg
http://fabiensanglard.net/the_beautiful_machine/index.html
======
thedanbob
I love the concept of passive cooling / no moving parts, but I also like
seeing the insides of electronics (my home build has a clear panel and white
LEDs). Builds like this make me wish transparent aluminum was a real thing.

~~~
patagurbon
It is I believe, but I haven't seen many applications. It's marketed under the
name ALON iirc.

I don't believe they can make big pieces though.

~~~
thedanbob
That’s pretty cool! Unfortunately its actually a ceramic with only around 5%
the thermal conductivity of straight aluminum so it wouldn’t work for this.
Most transparent materials tend to be thermal insulators afaik.

------
olleromam91
Not sure if OP is the builder, but a question. How did you/he thermally couple
the cpu and gpu dies to the case? Is it really just air?

EDIT: Saw the LH6 heat pipes. That's super neat!

~~~
fabiensanglard
You have two options.

1 - You can use a thermal pad which is not recommended by the vendor.

2 - You can used thermal past which is the option I went wish. So far it is
working well. Obviously not practical if you plan on changing parts often but
I don't forecast doing this.

------
ngcc_hk
Passive cooling is great but I am only at nuc level. Surprise to see it might
work with 1050 ...

~~~
fabiensanglard
I am unsure how much I can trust Geeks3D Furmark GPU load generation. I feel
like it is probably heavier than actual game usage. So far it is holding up!

------
bristleworm
Oh that really looks awesome! Makes me wish I had a need for a desktop PC at
home :(

~~~
fabiensanglard
Extra incentive: A desktop PC with a standing desk is great way to remaining a
good posture.

